# Ti-Basic Ti89



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi

ich würde gerne Programme auf meinem Ti89 schreiben, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich die dann ausführen kann...
Ich gehe dazu im HomeMenü auf den Programm Editor, und schreibe z.B. Disp "foobar"
Danach drücke ich 2nd + - und klicke dann auf mein Programm dort, aber es passiert nichts. Wäre nett, wenn ihr eine Antwort wüsstet


----------

